# preparing for USMLE



## lyza (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm from Algeria, I graduated from the Medical School Of Algiers in 1995. I worked in public sector in a rural region of southeast. Currently I live in the USA and I'm considering taking the USMLE. Given the fact that I studied in French and the fact that I didn't take exams since the graduation, I find it hard to remember every single detail while doing the sample questions.
What do you think? Does anyone have an idea on how to manage the time and how to target the revisions?
Do I need to be proficient in English to do well in the exam?

Thanks in advance


----------



## noor kausar (Sep 3, 2010)

lyza said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm from Algeria, I graduated from the Medical School Of Algiers in 1995. I worked in public sector in a rural region of southeast. Currently I live in the USA and I'm considering taking the USMLE. Given the fact that I studied in French and the fact that I didn't take exams since the graduation, I find it hard to remember every single detail while doing the sample questions.
> What do you think? Does anyone have an idea on how to manage the time and how to target the revisions?
> ...


yups lyza i think your english must be perfect for this test 
im medical student, 2nd prof, plzz tell me some information about this test that what type of questions included in it as u are doing some sample questions.....


----------



## lyza (Nov 2, 2010)

*Preparing for the USMLE*

Thanks Noor Kausar.

I did not work seriously on the test.I just tried some sample questions that I found online. See the link: file:///C:/Users/Owner/Desktop/usmle21to30.shtml. I guess we can't judge from a single trial.


----------



## noor kausar (Sep 3, 2010)

lyza said:


> Thanks Noor Kausar.
> 
> I did not work seriously on the test.I just tried some sample questions that I found online. See the link: file:///C:/Users/Owner/Desktop/usmle21to30.shtml. I guess we can't judge from a single trial.


thank u so much#happy


----------



## Athena (Dec 23, 2010)

yes english proficiency is necessary ...


----------



## awaisulhassan (Apr 4, 2011)

*hi*

hi..im a doctor from pakistan..i came across this blog which has excellent books for usmle and other medical books
downloadmedicalbooks.blogspot


----------



## Athena (Dec 23, 2010)

Just wanted to wish you all a happy easter and keep up the studies!!


----------



## Adnannasir (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi dr rizvi,
is there any universty in u.s.a offering free elective.i want to know that is the profesor also demands fee for research elective.


----------



## ntabiandrew (Nov 2, 2012)

*HI*



lyza said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> i'm from algeria, i graduated from the medical school of algiers in 1995. I worked in public sector in a rural region of southeast. Currently i live in the usa and i'm considering taking the usmle. Given the fact that i studied in french and the fact that i didn't take exams since the graduation, i find it hard to remember every single detail while doing the sample questions.
> What do you think? Does anyone have an idea on how to manage the time and how to target the revisions?
> ...


i think u need to be proficient in english and create time to study more current stuff


----------

